# Who wants a free picture of their betta?



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all, HarpaBetta here.
Since I am always bored,:roll: do any of you want a free picture of your betta, hand drawn? Thanks! 
HarpaBetta


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's Rica:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sure! i'll take one of my Hades, though I have to give a description. He is a copper bodied dragon scale with a pure purple tail with a copper edge. he has a white mustache


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i would like one of indigo please

heres a photo


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's Indigo 💜 he is a precious little guy


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What about mine?


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Could you post a pic when you get the chance, bryanacute? I can't really understand the description, sorry &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Is that ok?


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Wait, is he your avatar?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

I will try my best :3


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Thx


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Here you go... He is beautiful


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the drawing and thank you for the comment.


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

No problem, I got a real sketchbook for Christmas along with artists pencils and those cool colored pencils made out of branches!!


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

See?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! Lucky! That's the exact things I wanted.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hhhmmm which Betta to choose? How about Romeo? He is in one of my albums. If I try to post a picture it ends up sideways! :twisted:


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok, I will do Romeo and Vanilla Ice.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay thank you!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

If u have the time you can do Neptune....


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Here they are! Can't get over Vanilla Ice... How is he?


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

... And Romeo!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Harpa.... I think Vanilla Ice is dead. BUT anyway. Can u do Neptune? He is my avatar. If not its totally fine


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you! Yeah vanilla was pretty right? Only had him a few day before I had to leave on a trip and he was not taken care of properly...


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

I will do Neptune in the morning... It is 12:03 am right now... LOL


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It is 2:05 AM here. Need to go to bed soon...


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww.. Sip Vanilla, well on the bright side you still have Romeo


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep! And many other beautiful Bettas!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

HarpaBetta said:


> Here's Indigo 💜 he is a precious little guy






thank you! :)


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry, I actually can't do Neptune. I am very sorry


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

No problem Indigo Betta!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

May you do Perry?


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, I will get on it.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Can you do Marco? Hes my avatar.


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Sure! And everyone, I am also doing memes


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Perry


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's Marco


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

I am still doing free drawings and memes!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww...cute!


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks...


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

can you do Shark? you can find her in my album


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

If you have the time could you do a drawing and a meme of July, You dont have to do it if you dont want to lol lovs other peoples art


----------



## HarpaBetta (Nov 3, 2012)

I am sorry, I have been very busy so I am now going to stop drawing for about 1 month. Sorry for the delay ;(


----------

